# Polished Bliss®: Enzo Ferrari Ne Plus Ultra HD Video



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

We've been rather busy over the last two weeks. Clark will post a monster write up within the next week or two, but in the meantime we thought we'd share our best short film yet...



Please read the viewing notes on the link for maximum viewing pleasure. If you want to know how all of the funky video work was done, see our '*Enzo Video - Behind the Scenes Blog*' for details.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

just shut the laptop down, checked my phone, and seen this. Now waiting for the video to load on my laptop 

Been looking forward to seeing the video after seeing all the Tweets about it

EDIT: Will there be a "write up" too?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Been waiting for this vid


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Awsome Rich. You must be so proud.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cracking video. Love how it starts and ends using the nose cone as fade in/out

Good to see the rotary extensions came in handy, and featured in a couple of shots


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Freakin AWESOME. Supreme work! Thank you so much for sharing it with us. 

That car makes my heart skip a beat - truly outstanding in every way.


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic video and loved the thread on the behind the scenes many thanks :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cool, really taking it to the next level in the studio, awesome


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

That's amazing - both the work & video. Also enjoyed the behind the scenes


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Please make full length feature film with the same quality camera work. Thanks


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thats a great video Rich, Its brilliant to see you put these together!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

fantastic detail and fantastic video, well done.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Amazing video, made it all look so quick and easy though!

The best detailing video I've ever seen, top job!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent video Rich well worth the way as I've been following your behind the scenes blog with interest


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Beeen waiting for this  its awsome. Will there be a normal high pic count writeup??


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow..amazing


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

tom-225 said:


> Beeen waiting for this  its awsome. Will there be a normal high pic count writeup??


I always love how people gloss over text when a nice picture is shown! Yep, a monster write up to follow in 1-2 weeks time.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

i didnt read anything about a written write up?????


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

just watched it playing it on my denon home cinema kit and my laptop


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Great video and work as always guys!


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow! Absolutely amazing work goes. Fantastically done.


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, cracking video! Really enjoyed watching that.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great video :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Stunning.


----------



## ale (Jan 4, 2010)

I can not play the video :-(


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

stunning work great video keep up the good work


----------



## Wiliam_morgan (Dec 28, 2009)

Realy good work guys! glad you've had your "break" with your first hypercar! realy top work, looks so clean looks as if its out of a computer game being PERFECT clear cut lines and reflections. 
 Wil.


----------



## feeler (Mar 16, 2010)

nice work.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

tom-225 said:


> i didnt read anything about a written write up?????


Lol, see, the beautiful image at the start of the thread is distracting you! Read my post again, including the text above the image, i.e. right at the start of the thread. 



ale said:


> I can not play the video :-(


Any particular type of problem? I will be uploading it to YouTube in about a weeks time, so that may help in some cases. However, if you explain a bit more why you can't play it I may be able to help.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Absolutey cracking vid guys, well done to you both


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Wow !


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great video


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

Amazing video, well done to the PB team. loved every minute of it and thought the music was well chosen. 

Nice editing Rich


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Truly fantastic chaps. 

Totally inspiring. 

Give yourself a massive pat on the back :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Epic video.

Looking forward to the mega write up, super work as always PB.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I would be ecstatic over that, superb job


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Take a bow ......been looking forward to this since you mentioned it was in your studio and it's been well worth the wait :doublesho

Top drawer as always from the team at PB:thumb:


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Epic. 

I would have comfortably watched that for 30 mins I am sure I am not alone, just superb work and your camera skills are really impressive. I am blown away.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

That is an amazing video! Great job!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

In a word: Perfect!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Immaculate! Well done guys!

It's hard to believe these Enzos are coming up to 10 years old now.

Great video too, very high quality. :thumb:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

AMAZING WORK!..i think the video is just as impressive as the detailing!..what camera do you use..honestly it looked like the intro to GT5:thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Speechless....


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow


----------



## ale (Jan 4, 2010)

here is my problem Rich


----------



## Gduncan (Mar 18, 2012)

That was mind blowing, truly inspiring video, thanks for sharing


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Superb!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome video and car...you can see alot of work has gone into both :thumb:

I think any other detailers looking to make a video will have a tough job beating that


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

why was it only 6 minutes? :lol:

superb video. look forward to the write up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Epic loooking forward to the write up!!!

Great work lads i hope we see more of these.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

you do realise you've made everyone else look like amateurs don't you!
superb work.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Awesome video! You are great with a camera!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Epic!! Well done guys.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats deep, like it alot, nice choice of LSP too  

Great work guys a credit to you and your company.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Amazing video, and a fantastic job carried out by PB - Flawless finish on one of my favourite ever cars too!

Lovely stuff, that video is fantastic!!!!!!!! So nicely edited!!


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

I think ive now watched this half a dozen times  they way this has been produced it just out of this world let alone the actual detailing.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

waqasr said:


> AMAZING WORK!..i think the video is just as impressive as the detailing!..what camera do you use..honestly it looked like the intro to GT5:thumb:


Cheers! I'm currently shooting with a Canon 60D DSLR. 



ale said:


> here is my problem Rich


Hmm, are you accessing the web using some kind of a proxy server by any chance? Currently I've restricted the video to only play on our own domain (polishedbliss.co.uk), so if you're seeing that message then your browser is clearly trying to play it through another domain... if all else fails, you will be able to see it on YouTube in a week or so. 



ianFRST said:


> why was it only 6 minutes? :lol:
> 
> superb video. look forward to the write up


And there was me worrying that 6.34 was far too long! :lol:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Watched it from start to finish and was glued to it.

Fantastic vid and amazing car :-()


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Stunning job, obviously a fantastic motor which also sounds wonderful when on full chat. A delight and huge responsibility to work on.

Question: what did you use on the venturis ?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Rich @ PB said:


> And there was me worrying that 6.34 was far too long! :lol:


10 minutes+ next time please  :lol:


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Absolutely stunning work! The video is a masterpiece in itself love the slow panning shots, need to find out how to do these myself! The Enzo got the care it deserves


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

First rate as always lads.

Love the consistancy of PB write ups,same lighting etc.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Incredible! Outstanding work!! :thumb:


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't know what I'm more impressed with - the detailing or the videography.

Genius.


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd like to type something moderately cheeky but that vid's so professional, it's impossible.....


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

You video sucks.

I wonder why 60 people and counting like the video.
Seriously whats wrong with you guys?

















ofcourse i'm kidding! Really liked the video and enjoyed the blog too.
Any chance for outakes?
Again great work, great presentation and video.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep, would love to see out-takes. Tripping over a rogue bottle of #205 or something.

:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Pure perfection guys. Video like this really is the way forward to show off a finished vehicle. 

Your camera skills are most impressive Rich. 

Btw I'll call you about that order tomorrow - apologies, busy week. Great to chat once again. 

You just raised the bar!

Russ.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW..... say no more.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Simply stunning


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Quality work as always


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Truly inspiring to improve my detailing and camera skills. :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

RaceGlazer said:


> Stunning job, obviously a fantastic motor which also sounds wonderful when on full chat. A delight and huge responsibility to work on. Question: what did you use on the venturis ?


Thanks Mark. Clark will cover all of the products and techniques used in his forthcoming write up - I won't steal his thunder at this stage. 



alan_mcc said:


> Yep, would love to see out-takes. Tripping over a rogue bottle of #205 or something.
> 
> :lol:


I wish - no bloopers as such, just a lot of me mumbling various impressive strings of swear words as I messed a lot of shots up!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats ,

flipping blooming fantastic :thumb:

I guess you know your way around an enzo now 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

tom-225 said:


> i didnt read anything about a written write up?????





Rich @ PB said:


> We've been rather busy over the last two weeks. Clark will post a monster write up within the next week or two, but in the meantime we thought we'd share our best short film yet...


Was in his very first post mate


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Every bit as good as I imagined after reading the other posts on the making of the film.
I agree with JJ, I could have easily put the kettle on, and sat back with a nice cuppa for 20-30 minutes without getting bored at all, I'm sure a lot will agree on that!


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

macmaw said:


> Every bit as good as I imagined after reading the other posts on the making of the film.
> I agree with JJ, I could have easily put the kettle on, and sat back with a nice cuppa for 20-30 minutes without getting bored at all, I'm sure a lot will agree on that!


The write up should be epic.

:thumb:


----------



## ryanwenz1 (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't stop watching this.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

SWMBO enjoyed it and she doesn't do cars.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Until the write up I simply have so much credit to give Rich. That video is on another level.

There isn't another song or tune in the world that would have worked so well with that video. I had goosebumps from the first bar of music. It could have been another 6 minutes long and I wouldn't have been bored.

Monetary value of equipment means very little when you have videos like that linked to your business.

I have a confession to make though, in sitting awestruck first time around I had t watch it for a 2nd time to concentrate on the sliding shots. Sorry Rich! 

Raising the bar again.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Just wanted to say this could be the best video I've watched on here, absolutely stunning. Can't wait for the write up, Clark you have a lot to live up to after this video from Rich!

Stunning work guys well done.


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Top work as always guys, im normally a fan of the write ups however that video hit the spot very professional looking, great video would definatley watch more if they were like that. Look forward to the write up too.


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

great great great!! video, made me have goose pimples


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Out of interest, what did you spray in front of the laser to make it show up? Anything in particular? :thumb:


----------



## Blechdosenbill (Mar 6, 2010)

What a shoot !!! 

Just have no words for this ! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## xedbot (Sep 20, 2011)

Great video and love the blog as well.


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Brilliance.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

gally said:


> Until the write up I simply have so much credit to give Rich. That video is on another level.
> 
> There isn't another song or tune in the world that would have worked so well with that video. I had goosebumps from the first bar of music. It could have been another 6 minutes long and I wouldn't have been bored.
> 
> ...


Music to my ears - some of the filmmakers who inspire me most always say that the viewer should not be aware of what the camera is doing, because it is simply helping to tell the story. The fact that the sliding moves go largely unnoticed upon first viewing therefore pleases me a lot!

The music choice was the happy result of many painful hours of research. I had originally wanted to use this well known track by Clint Mansell, but getting a licence for it proved to be impossible...






In the end I found the track we used on my favourite royalty free music site and I'm pleased with how well it worked; editing the footage to fit it was a real joy.

:thumb:



alan_mcc said:


> Out of interest, what did you spray in front of the laser to make it show up? Anything in particular? :thumb:


Just a deodorant; I remember seeing it done in a film when some baddies were robbing an art museum.


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Simply one step ahead. Awesome.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

wow- i think Ive had a crisis


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Currently working through the main write up now, over 700 pictures to wade through though so may take a few evenings!


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice work, gentlemen!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

One week on since first posting this video on our blog and we're now going viral, thanks to home page features on Dynamic Perception, Autoblog and Hypebeast! Our Vimeo Pro account has logged 29,810 plays in the last 48 hrs, with 18,336 today and counting! And we've just uploaded it to YouTube too... gobsmacked!


----------



## dado7L (Apr 18, 2011)

number 1 Rich!


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Absolutely awesome work, loving the work you guys do. That video is amazing and the car looks the must!

Will be in sometime to get stocked up on some gear.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

Pure genius. Congratulations guys on some truly astounding work on a car that is just ..... sorry, I have no words.


----------

